# What building Spitfires does to my head...



## conkerking (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been engaged in a scientific study of my frame of mind along the various stages of building a 1/72 Spit, which is, bear in mind, supposed to be fun...

Where 10 = "happy as Larry" and 0 = "lost the will to live":







1 box arrives from Hannants/ebay/elsewhere! Hurray! Ooh, look at the pretty decals... 8)
2 sits in stash [unspecified period of time]
3 right then, off we go, wash kit and all that preparation palaver
4 paint cockpit bits... this is a bit fiddly
5 assemble cockpit bits... three attempts to make them stick together
6 glue fuselage/wings.... now it's looking like a 'plane!
7 fill and sand
8 more fill and sand
9 canopy... I hate canopies...
10 spray on primer - now looking even more like a 'plane!
11 masking and painting
12 snap the radio mast off
13 more masking and painting
14 snap the b*st*rd radio mast off, again 
15 varnish
16 big decals
17 stencils - bleeding stencils. Why do I bother? 
18 undercarriage... aaaargh, fiddly! I hate undercarriages! 
19 snap sodding pitot tube off
20 final varnish
21 finished! looks OK! hurray!
22 not looking too shabby in the cabinet!  [unspecified period of time]
23 several weeks later, notice a minor authenticity error of absolutely no consequence to anybody, fall into a black despair, take it out on the kids and the dogs and be completely impossible to be around for at least three weeks 

Like I said, supposed to be fun...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh god!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 16, 2009)

So build a 109 instead! 8)


----------



## Heinz (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks and sounds about right!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> So build a 109 instead! 8)



Or go to Alaska for finding gold.  Fishing is a good solution as well.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 17, 2009)

What did the Dyson gobble……..????????


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------

